# Muster ?



## Krusty-Ac (27. Juni 2005)

Hi 
Kennt jemand na page wo man so änliche Muster 
wie unten herbekommen kann ?


----------



## ston3d (28. Juni 2005)

Vielleciht ist es das, was du suchst: http://squidfingers.com/patterns/ 

ansonsten mit Photoshop und dem Pathtool relativ schnell erledigt ...


----------



## Krusty-Ac (28. Juni 2005)

Danke!
Das ist es


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

hmm..wie macht ihr das denn habs auch mal versucht 
 aber kom leider nicht zum so tollen ergebniss!!


 MFG Carl


----------



## Wolli_3D (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 ich sehe zwar, daß das Problem schon behoben ist, doch lohnt sich vielleicht auch ein Blick auf diese Seite:

http://www.noctua-graphics.de/deutsch/fraset_d.htm

 Sind hauptsächlich nahtlose Texturen, kann man aber, denke ich auch manchmal gebrauchen.

 Gruß

 Thomas Wollenburg


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

Die Seite ist echt gut sowas kann man immer gebrauchen!!


MFG Carl


----------

